# Bikies; a bunch of reptiles



## jham66 (Apr 5, 2011)

Snakes in the grass - bikies trade in illegal fauna | Herald Sun


----------



## Southside Morelia (Apr 5, 2011)

"The chameleon dragon is on the worldwide endangered species list".
Because of habitat destruction!!
They obviously haven't seen the amount of them in Australia that are bred and sold on the black market...maybe we can restock their natural habitat one day...lol
LMAO and Bikies are definitely not the only ones that own them.... just another media beat up!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 5, 2011)

oh yeah, all bikies are going around selling illegal fauna :x... 1 biker gets done and all the rest will be tarred with the same brush..


----------



## wranga (Apr 5, 2011)

quick hide your bike before they tar you with the same brush


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 5, 2011)

can tar me as much as they like, im not a biker, but know quite a few very well, and i am sick to death of hearing all these blown out of proportion stories about them. if that was ur every day joe that got busted with them would it have even made it into the papers?


----------



## Torah (Apr 5, 2011)

I so dont agree with this ! I know alot of bikies and most dont have reps but the ones that do , have done it legally ! And why even say he was a bikie ?? He was a man that got done wit illegal reps !


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 5, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> can tar me as much as they like, im not a biker, but know quite a few very well, and i am sick to death of hearing all these blown out of proportion stories about them. if that was ur every day joe that got busted with them would it have even made it into the papers?



Umm what are you talking about? There is absolutely no use of defending a bikie, I know a few myself and they are all involved in an illegal activity of some sort...

They class themselves as 'outlaws' so why should we call or treat them any different?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 5, 2011)

Torah said:


> I so dont agree with this ! I know alot of bikies and most dont have reps but the ones that do , have done it legally ! And why even say he was a bikie ?? He was a man that got done wit illegal reps !



thank you Torah. Good to see i am not the only person who feels this way.


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 5, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> i also think you'll find that most bikers dont call themselves "outlaws" the cops and the newspapers do that.


 
You obviously know *nothing* about the biker world if that is your train of thought...


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 5, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> You obviously know *nothing* about the biker world if that is your train of thought...



no obviously not. Just been married to one for the last 5 yrs. Thanks buddy. its nice to be told i know nothing about my own life.


----------



## Rattler (Apr 5, 2011)

break the law- suffer the consequences


----------



## Australis (Apr 5, 2011)

They do charity rides with stuffed toys for kids, amazing people... leave them alone 

*rolls eyes*


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 5, 2011)

hibern8 said:


> break the law- suffer the consequences


 
I agree with you thoroughly. my earlier statement was simply that it is unfair to label ALL bikies the same and thats what these stories do.


----------



## hrafna (Apr 5, 2011)

next season of underbelly- rebel with snakes! starring, some washed up actor from neighbours or home and away!


----------



## jham66 (Apr 5, 2011)

^^^ Haha. My bid is for Matthew Newton to star, only to have a nasty feeding accident with a burmese python...


----------



## eitak (Apr 5, 2011)

Pretty irrelavant but at uni this afternoon a guy in my glass was saying there was a chameleon at one of the local pet shops. I asked him if he was sure coz they are illegal to own in Aus unless you are a zoo . . he was adament that it was one and described it and doesn't sound like anything native to me (that I know of, although my knowledge of native lizards is limited) . . anyway will be heading there first thing tomorrow to suss it out!! must say i'm pretty excited


----------



## Smithers (Apr 5, 2011)

lol I think the Burm would have trouble getting that head down the hatch,....That Matty's a chip of the ol block in that dept.


----------



## hrafna (Apr 5, 2011)

Smithers said:


> lol I think the Burm would have trouble getting that head down the hatch,....That Matty's a chip of the ol block in that dept.



if and i do mean if, the burm were to get any part of him down it would likely die of an overdose!


----------



## Laghairt (Apr 5, 2011)

That's the risk you take when you join a criminal organization. You're either extremely naive or have no idea what your talking about. What do you think the 1% means? 

Bikers call themselves outlaws, not the media. Just because your hubby owns a moped doesn't make him part of an MC, take it from someone who does knows what their talking about. 



newtolovingsnake said:


> yet its okay to say that each and every biker is involved in some sort of criminal activity. that alone is discrimination.


----------



## lgotje (Apr 5, 2011)

anouc said:


> That's the risk you take when you join a criminal organization. You're either extremely naive or have no idea what your talking about. What do you think the 1% means?
> 
> Bikers call themselves outlaws, not the media. Just because your hubby owns a moped doesn't make him part of an MC, take it from someone who does knows what their talking about.


 
haha i know what the 1% means


----------



## bump73 (Apr 5, 2011)

Torah said:


> I so dont agree with this ! I know alot of bikies and most dont have reps but the ones that do , have done it legally ! And why even say he was a bikie ?? He was a *man* that got done wit illegal reps !



That's right he was a MAN and we all know what us men are like:lol::lol:
Women would never keep illegal reptiles like albino corn snakes etc :lol::lol:


----------



## Nathan_T (Apr 5, 2011)

Not entirely sure why a handful of reptiles would make the news. "This just in, bikie found with a kg of meth and a corn snake. Have bikies gone too far with their animal smuggling antics?"


----------



## impulse reptiles (Apr 5, 2011)

Stop whining and read your posts out loud infront of your local bikeys.


----------



## Banjo (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't think it matters what walk of life you come from, there is criminal activity in the so called bikie circles, just the same as it is in the truck industry, police force , government or where ever you can think of, it is just recently there is a lot of media hype about the bikies.
But if you do the crime be prepared to do the time, no matter where ever you come from.


----------



## sookie (Apr 5, 2011)

Getting a bit personal aren't we people?My previous husband was a bike rider,he rode with lots of different people.When he was killed in a bike accident the night before our son turned five,who came first to my aid?Who came with help,emotional support for both my son and i?Who rode the bikes before the funeral car and paid their respects?And when i was ready who helped me meet my current hubby?Sure as your bum points down......it was all the guys who rode with him...some in colours,some not.It was the wives and girlfriends of the "bikkies".So please check your facts about the people who you choose to rag on.....some are crims,some are not.


----------



## whyme (Apr 5, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Umm what are you talking about? There is absolutely no use of defending a bikie, I know a few myself and they are all involved in an illegal activity of some sort...
> 
> They class themselves as 'outlaws' so why should we call or treat them any different?


I think you need to pull your head in. They're are not all "outlaw" bikie gangs, and they are not all involved in illegal activities. Stop watching crime shows, get off your *** and go for a ride one day to see what it's like. Or are you one of those "tough" people who takes shots from a computer desk!


----------



## Inkage (Apr 5, 2011)

''chameleon dragon'' are they talking about Chelosania brunnea or just a rotten Veiled or something?


----------



## inthegrass (Apr 5, 2011)

What did I do????.




jham66 said:


> Snakes in the grass - bikies trade in illegal fauna | Herald Sun


----------

